# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Poezi kushtuar anëtarëve të Forumit Shqiptar

## [LoTi]

Dini me rimu o njerez tdheut? Qofse po futjani i konkurence te shpejt ne form poezie per anetaret ktu  (me te shame, me te qeshme, me te njeshme si ta doni)
Personi ne kllapa osht anetari i piketuar  :perqeshje:  po i lejm i shenj te vockel ta kuptoj per ke bohet fjal

1. (L.....)
Ktij personit i shko humori
Osht bo me emer si Tan Amshori
Bohet pisham se sdi ke tmori
i ka reshtu gocat si numeratori

mencuria i jep fuqi
pranaj krekoset gjith krenari
ti kthe llafet me bresheri
sle njeri tja mori per llafollogji

I pelqe seksologjia
E ka mor vesh gjith njerzia
Do boj nomin deri sa ti zhduket virgjeria
Qe te bi rehat ka hormoneria

2. (A....)
Osht njona cik kopjace
Po i falet se so pertace
ti merr fjalet e ti ndreq
asnjeri sja merr per keq

ka qejf tket shum shoqni
si metet hatri me asnjeri
rri me ato qe e kan mterezi
ka fillu ene me ra ndashni
ene pse osht e qut si njeri
kam fryk se mos bo penallti

3. (Nj.....)
Osht njoni ktu shum llapazan..
bo konkurenc me gjith dynjan
sdi ca me bo sa tmori fam
pret tja varin nga cdo an

nga cdo an sja var njeri
ka metur i shkreti nfat te zi
mu po mvje keq per ate njeri
sdi si tja boj sa tvi ne terezi
se sdu qe tprishet qe tashi nrini
shpresojm te kthehet ne gjini

4. (D.....)
ky robi bo si trim
se kupto qe osht ngabim
bo konkurenc me cdo viktim
slu ka veni osht bo si manikin
do e haj nai dit mbm

jan me shaka eee mos u tremni

----------


## Erlebnisse

hahahahahhahahaha sa e bukur, vazhdo keshtu mer shoko se na shkrive duke qesh :buzeqeshje: 

Une nuk di, kaq bukur prandaj jua le rradhen te tjereve per rimat :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

............

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

(X....)

Cun i mire,dhe me shoqni
ne forum kerkon dashni
te gjithe e dun,po kush s'ja len
po shpreson nonji po e gjen

I sinqert dhe simpatik
femrat e dun veç si mik
Me t'ndihmu kurre s'perton
t'ka lezet me e pas gjiton.

----------


## Erlebnisse

(x... )
Eshte nje djal ketu ne forum,
si ai vallaj s'ka cun,
i pelqejn temat e forta, 
e jep pergjigje t'mira si me qen torta!

(A... )
Kete shok e respektoj shume,
edhe se ndonjehere ben si majmun,
lodhet ndonjehere i vorfni me llafe te kota,
por ama humorin e ketij nuk e ka as bota!

(P... )
Eshte mistrece vogelushe,
cdo pergjigje e ka si mesuese,
kritikon si askush ndonjehere,
qe eshte serioze e tregon perhere!

(D... )
Eshte e mencur e shume bujare,
i pelqen sa s'ka miqesia,
asnjehere s'ka me qen genjeshtare,
mbahet fort ke shoqeria!

----------


## [LoTi]

(P... )
Eshte mistrece vogelushe,
cdo pergjigje e ka si mesuese,
kritikon si askush ndonjehere,
qe eshte serioze e tregon perhere! kete po e them DETIKUAR PER Perlen .)

----------


## Erlebnisse

hahahahaha Pse e zbulove re i poshter, zbulo tuajat ti jo poezite e mija :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [LoTi]

> hahahahahhahahaha sa e bukur, vazhdo keshtu mer shoko se na shkrive duke qesh
> 
> Une nuk di, kaq bukur prandaj jua le rradhen te tjereve per rimat


do e gjallerojm, FSH apo jo mi...bejm nganjeher gabime por na falen se njerez jemi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

Nga Hollanda erdha ne forum
e di qe ketu ka njerez shume
Me pelqen tema e debati
por nuk i dihet si shkon edhe fati

Jam i zoti e kete e di
ne kete forum per tema s'ma kalon njeri
nuk lodhem duke menduar jo
prandaj shtrydheni trunin se s'keni me gjet tema si kto

Per shqiperi e per shoqni
perhere une vij me begati
ka dite qe kap qiellin me dore
e te tjera qe ngel tek fare holle

Me quajne Loti, por nuk lotoj
me lojera fjalesh di te lodroj
neper lote lundrojne shkrimet e mija
kerceni shoke se ka vdek tradhetia

*Dedikuar [LoTi] edhe temave te tij*

----------


## [LoTi]

hhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah  ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah  ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah  ahahahahahahahahaha oh zot sa kam qeshhhhhhhhhhhh je me te vertet e mrekullushme [era] Loti, qannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn nga gezimiiiiiiiiiiiiii. bravo bravo era shum bukur e paske sajuar TE LUTEM!!! nje + ne mendjen time

----------


## [LoTi]

*hello i her o forumista
te them te drejten jeni te gjith fashista
neper forum gjith diten rrini
nga nje here nuk hani as pini
nga vrulli qe keni per te lexuar
ke te gjitha temat per te shkruar
ka ca rob qe jan taman
po ka ca qe lejn nam
me zon dashnore apo
me bo shoqni ky
esht forum nuk ka renci..
*

----------


## [Perla]

> (x... )
> Eshte nje djal ketu ne forum,
> si ai vallaj s'ka cun,
> i pelqejn temat e forta, 
> e jep pergjigje t'mira si me qen torta!
> 
> *1.Xfiles*
> 
> (A... )
> ...




E ka shpirtin si flori
lum kush do te marr ne shtepi
Ty erushe lepurushe
dhe e embel si nje bebushe.

Muaqq.

----------


## [LoTi]

*kjo erushja rrapatushja
kto breshkat ktu mi paska kap ngrushta
ju pat thon mos e kruni 
se ka me ju valu drruni 
po ju vazhdut se nigjut
tani breshka rrini si mu*t
kujtuat se nuk dinte t'rimote
sa t'rrasha jeni se kuptut qe po ju provokote
Letersin e ka pas 10
jo si Perla qe ngeli per vjesht. *

----------


## Erlebnisse

> E ka shpirtin si flori
> lum kush do te marr ne shtepi
> Ty erushe lepurushe
> dhe e embel si nje bebushe.
> 
> Muaqq.


shtrigeeeeeeeeeeee me nxorre namin mi, i tregove sekretet e mija :ngerdheshje: 

Perlina ate me (D... ) e kam per nje tjeter, mgjth tani qe ma the edhe ti i shkon edhe DeAdes :ngerdheshje: 

P. S LoTi he mer ma lave hakun, c'paske qen:P flm

----------


## [Perla]

> shtrigeeeeeeeeeeee me nxorre namin mi, i tregove sekretet e mija
> 
> P. S LoTi he mer ma lave hakun, c'paske qen:P flm


Jemi 1 me 1 miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii. Kot kjo   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [LoTi]

> Jemi 1 me 1 miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii. Kot kjo


normale qe jemi 1sh sepse eren e kemi 2sh hihihi

----------


## [LoTi]

Nje dite faqja u ankua:
lot, ti gjumin pse ma prish??
loti i pafajshem tha:
pyet zemren qe ta dish..

----------


## [Perla]

hgahgahaghahgaghaghaghaghaaghghagha

Kete e kishe per veten  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [LoTi]

Noramalitikisht! prit te sajoj nje tjeter

----------


## [LoTi]

Kam nje KUKULL ne Shtepi
qe s'ma ka asnjeri
i ka Floket si Perla
edhe kpucet me kordela
kur shkon shkoll
ven Kuror
kur vjen shpi
hynn kuti.
 :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------

